# GIANT Reign 0 to Trance X1 or Anthem X1 29er



## bratz (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi 

need some advise as I need to make a decision asap as LBS won't be putting these 2 bikes on reserved list as they don't have the reign in my size in stock and won't place any order for it towards my replacement.Won't be a problem for the trance as they have 4 in my size while only 1 for the 29er in stock. 

Under some circumstances, I'm getting a replacement bike for my reign 0.If I decide to go for trance it will be a one to one replacement but will need to top up some cash for the 29er.Money isn't an issue.I've ridden my reign for 2mths and pretty much happy with the maestro suspension and felt the reign has more than sufficient travel for my beginner skills and my type of ridings mainly single tracks and tight trails.Base on that I'm sure I would be fine on the trance 5inch travel as Im not doing any big drops or jump.Then came the 29er which adds confusion in decision as I would like to give it a try but worry that its not suitable for the tight switchbacks at the single track I frequent.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Wow, that's a nice dilemma you've got. Going from Reign to Anthem 29er is from one end to the other though you won't have the problem with switchback but the geometry difference would take time to adjust. A29 is plenty snappy around the tight turns but it's an XC race bike. If you can't get the Reign in your size I'd go with Trace X1.

Ask your shop if they'd let you take both for a spin on your trail then decide.


----------



## bratz (Dec 4, 2010)

hi mimi1885

thanks for your reply.I'm limited to only parking lot test ride. When u mentioned different geometry did u mean riding posture on the bike?sorry newbie here to all biking terminology.If it is I guess I would have minimal problem in adapting to a more forward bias riding posture as I'm quite comfortable doing 50miles ride on my roadbike(tcr advanced) even though I'm a newbie in cycling as I bought both mtb and roadbike at the same time which is about 3mths ago.I'm more to trying out the 29er which is pretty much not a popular choice of mtb yet in my area but worry bout 29er being snappy for tight switchback with their longer wheelbase. 

On a side note I'm not racing and never will.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

The geometry on your reign is more relax with slack head angle which aid centering the body mass on the descend not center of the bike but center over the pedals in relation to the terrain/ grade. It's an easier bike to descend with longer travel and slack HA.

Anthem29 is more dedicated xc bike that stretch you out a bit, and it has steeper HA makes the climb easier as it direct your mass more toward the front but can make the descend a bit sketchy but the big wheel side should help quite a bit. I don't think that you'd have a problem moving thru switchback because it's geometry adjusted for 29 and should handle similar ro 26 with longer wheel base and better small bumps compliance. 

Trance would fall somewhere in the middle of the 2. If you are not riding a very technical trail and don't have aggressive style A29 should serve you well. If you are an aggressive riding style you may want to stick with 26 format because you need to muscle more to do the same kind of riding with 29er. 

Many people would try to tell you that a 4" travel 29er is equal to 6" 26 it's not that simple. Bigger wheel can roll over stuffs better but shorter travel still short travel. A 4" 29er would handle rocky section better than 4" 26er but not neccessary better than a 6" 26er. I had a niner rip9 4.5" of travel it does not handle equal to my 6.5" maverick ml8.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Err... Just a suggestion. If you see yourself hucking bigger stuffs in the near future, stick to REIGN. Otherwise, the TRANCE is a good choice. Can try ANTHEM if you're into pure XC/mild trails.

Recently have seen quite a few fellas selling off their ANTHEMs for 5 or 6 inchers. 

You might not utilize the full 6" travel now, but that does not means you might not need it in the future.

I wish my 1st bike's a REIGN. :'(


----------



## bratz (Dec 4, 2010)

mimi1885- ah gotcha. being less slack would make weight more forward biased so climbing would be good but sketchy on descend and rock gardens.sounds like my riding style.I love climbing even if it meant there won't be a descend at the end of it and I definitely don't bomb away on rock gardens.I'm more of a recreational rider who wish to go at an acceptable pace without being too slow/fast. 

kaiser- how I wish I could have the same replacement for my reign.it was all I need for my riding style with a lot of room to be crazy on it.the trend of changing to a longer travel is also evident locally. guess it doesn't hurt to have more travel.I definitely won't be hucking bigger stuffs with my battered body after years of motocross and supersport racing.

with all that being said it seem that A29 seems to fit my riding but will it fit my local track is my dilemma.trance would definitely fit my style and track but I'm thinking of giving the 29 a try.

on a side note I'm digging thread of A29 to find out more.for trance there's no need to do a research as it was my choice for my 1st mtb but change my mind after seeing it side by side with the reign at the lbs when I went down for my purchase.

as my lbs is also a specialized dealer I could also get any of its bikes if I want to. but this will definitely add to my confusion with more model thrown in.wish I still have the reign coz I could see myself riding it for a few years


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I'm confused.......why are you trading in your Reign?? Is it recalled??

I have both an AnthemX and Reign...........I ride the Reign alot more. The AX is fun and quick but takes a lot of energy to ride it on demanding trails. The Reign is a little slower but alot more fun. When I bought the Reign I was looking at the TranceX, glad I stepped up to the Reign.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I have owned a Reign since 2006 and recently got to have an Anthem X 29er 2 for a few weeks to test ride.

My Reign has mostly been gathering dust or lent to friends since I got a 29er HT a tear and a half ago.

I much prefer the 29" wheels and the suspension fo the Anthem X 29er 2 has been really nice for more technical trails. I could live very happily with that bike for 99.999% of the trails I ride. 

Climbing on the Reign sux compared to the 29ers. I can run narrower tires with smaller (faster rolling) knobs, and much less pressure with the bigger hoops and still maintain excellent traction too.

Now, whenever I take a spin on the Reign, it just feels like one weird ball of awkward, raked out monkey motion. JMHO, and YMMV.


----------



## bratz (Dec 4, 2010)

canuck_tacoma - I'm not trading my reign. it got ran over by a car in a parking lot and I made a claim against the vehicle insurance coz it was pretty badly damage as the whole bike went under the car. I wasn't on the bike though. 

jeffj - I have always like how reign climbs. with what u said I probably be climbing better with ax29.I've been given till monday to decide but I'm more incline to give the 29er a go.been going thru a lot of forums trying to gather opinions of ax29


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

bratz said:


> jeffj - I have always like how reign climbs. with what u said I probably be climbing better with ax29.I've been given till monday to decide but I'm more incline to give the 29er a go.been going thru a lot of forums trying to gather opinions of ax29


The Maestro is a good climbing suspension design and I had always thought the Reign was decent in that regard. I just find 6" of suspension much less efficient and a bit of overkill in all but the chunkiest of conditions.

I'm tall (6'5") so that could be another reason I prefer the 29" wheel bikes.

Too bad you can't get more than a parking lot cruise. If you really liked the Reign, at least you know you'd be OK with one, and there is a chance you may not care for the larger hoops. I love the larger wheels, but I can't like them for you.

What do most people ride in your area?


----------



## bratz (Dec 4, 2010)

jeffj - yes its true that the 6' travel is a bit overkill especially for my riding style.I will definitely be the couple of odd one out there with a 29 in my area.I'm 5'7 but I've seen a young boy who's probably 5' on a rigid ss 29 whom is probably faster than some guys with spanky fs 26er and even though with a rigid bike he went thru the rock garden while the pretty fs 26er guys taking the chicken line  29 definitely has not taken off well in this part of the world.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Too bad about the Reign getting ran over.........pretty sweet bike.

There's no bike that does it all............Anthem has its great points and so does the Reign. Some trails I love the Anthem and others I love the Reign. 

Getting the Anthem might be a fun change for you, it's a different ride that's for sure. Just don't be surprised if you start missing the Reign. 

Also, if you're a beginner the Anthem can get you into trouble. It's very fast and twitchy and takes alot of concentration when pushing it down hill. You have to pick your lines carefully or you will end up over the handlebars!! This does make you a better rider and can be alot of fun.

Then again the Trance does fit in the middle.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Canuck, I take it you are talking about your experience on the 26" Anthem X?

I would not describe the Anthem X 29er (the bike the OP is asking about) as 'twitchy' in any way. I have ridden the 26" Anthem X as well, and they are a different animal from the 29er version. The 26" Anthem X is a straight up XC racer, but four inches of rear suspension on a 29er is a little different than four inches on a 26" bike, especially the way it's executed in this case.

The Anthem X 29er is one of the most (if not the most) stable bikes I have ever ridden in 26" or 29", and that includes 29" bikes like the Santa Cruz Tallboy, Turner Sultan, Specialized Stumpjumper and Niner JET 9. The relatively long-ish chainstay length on the 29" version makes it really good at high speed stuff and I was very much at ease on some pretty steep trails. I wouldn't classify it as "racey" in the same sense as it's 26" brethren are.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)




----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

jeffj said:


> Canuck, I take it you are talking about your experience on the 26" Anthem X?
> 
> I would not describe the Anthem X 29er (the bike the OP is asking about) as 'twitchy' in any way. I have ridden the 26" Anthem X as well, and they are a different animal from the 29er version. The 26" Anthem X is a straight up XC racer, but four inches of rear suspension on a 29er is a little different than four inches on a 26" bike, especially the way it's executed in this case.
> 
> The Anthem X 29er is one of the most (if not the most) stable bikes I have ever ridden in 26" or 29", and that includes 29" bikes like the Santa Cruz Tallboy, Turner Sultan, Specialized Stumpjumper and Niner JET 9. The relatively long-ish chainstay length on the 29" version makes it really good at high speed stuff and I was very much at ease on some pretty steep trails. I wouldn't classify it as "racey" in the same sense as it's 26" brethren are.


I agree with Jeffj the Anthem 29 is a quick and snappy bike but by no mean twitchy. I've ridden both generation of 26 Anthem and while they are fast bike the are very much race machine. They are almost on par with other race machine like Spech Epic, top fuel, ect. Wide flange hub makes the A29 wheel feel freakishly strong for a light wheel at least the one I rode.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

mimi1885 said:


> I agree with Jeffj the Anthem 29 is a quick and snappy bike but by no mean twitchy.


Sorry did I say Twitchy?? I meant quick and snappy  .

Regardless, coming from a Reign to the Anthem is going to be quite a bit different, even if it has 29inch wheels and an inch longer wheelbase than the AX.


----------



## bratz (Dec 4, 2010)

canuck_tacoma - nice rides you have there.....yup i will definitely miss the reign whichever decision i go with

i'll post pic of my decision by next week


----------



## bratz (Dec 4, 2010)

*This is what I ended up with *

29er :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Saweeeeeeet!

Couch shot > bike rack shot 

Semi-mandatory ride report forthcoming please.


----------



## bratz (Dec 4, 2010)

jeffj - not sure if I could possibly give a good ride report.I'm not equipped with the technical side of riding.but one thing for sure I'm liking the polished/blue of the x1 in real life as what I've seen previously are just pics from the net.I was admiring it while it was built at my lbs


----------



## bratz (Dec 4, 2010)

1st ride report

Sag 20-25%
28psi front 30psi rear
all stock cept for going to 50mm stem from stock 70mm

pros:
1- now I know what others meant by climbs like a goat
2- I felt better turning in tight switchback 
3- flat surface speed is awsome with less pedalling effort.
4- stable descends

cons:
1- rocky descend front end is not stable/twitchy
2- uphill needs slightly pedalling power at the start but 3-4 pedals out it just climbs fast but if there a downhill before an uphill and u get to use the momentum u will grin ear to ear 
3- rockgarden and 2 feet drops don't feel right. my previous reign feels better here

I probably go with 25psi front 28psi rear next time out. probably harder tire deflecting the rocky descent. next would try a wider handle.

anyone knows which side is propedal on? I put the knob to the left while seated.

crossmark tires definitely will go but will do for now. what's available locally are kenda/swalbe/specialized tires. any recommendation?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

That's an interesting switch from a reign to an anthem. I previously had a trance X2 & thought it was a great "do-it-all" bike.
some 2.2 specialized captain tires would probably feel pretty good on that bike, they roll well & very grippy. Since switching from nevegals, they have as much or more grip, but roll so much better.


----------



## bratz (Dec 4, 2010)

shark - i will probably give the captains a try on the front


----------



## bratz (Dec 4, 2010)

2nd ride report:-

1)too much pedal strike on the anthem....i will have to learn how to time my pedalling

2)front end is still twitchy after putting 30psi front 35psi rear but felt better grip wise.will dial down rebound on the front the next time out


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

bratz said:


> 2nd ride report:-
> 
> 1)too much pedal strike on the anthem....i will have to learn how to time my pedalling
> 
> 2)front end is still twitchy after putting 30psi front 35psi rear but felt better grip wise.will dial down rebound on the front the next time out


You have to look at the Anthem as a completely different bike than the Reign.......that's why I have both, because they are so different. I enjoy both bikes equally but for different riding.

The Anthem is a Cross-Country Race bike, that is what it was designed and built to do. Light, resposnive, and fast. Remember that, and hit trails that make it shine!! Mind you, it seems to shine just sitting there...............nice looking bike!


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

bratz said:


> 2)front end is still twitchy after putting 30psi front 35psi rear but felt better grip wise.will dial down rebound on the front the next time out


Put a larger stem on it!!! With that head angle a 50mm stem is going to fight you all the way. My Anthem has a 100mm stem on it which helps to tame it a bit.

The Crossmarks are a great tire!!


----------



## bratz (Dec 4, 2010)

canuck_tacoma said:


> You have to look at the Anthem as a completely different bike than the Reign.......that's why I have both, because they are so different. I enjoy both bikes equally but for different riding.
> 
> The Anthem is a Cross-Country Race bike, that is what it was designed and built to do. Light, resposnive, and fast. Remember that, and hit trails that make it shine!! Mind you, it seems to shine just sitting there...............nice looking bike!


I agree with you  i kept comparing it with the Reign....all said...i felt much anthem is better bike compare to the Reign for my riding even though i dont like the shorter front travel on rock gardens



canuck_tacoma said:


> Put a larger stem on it!!! With that head angle a 50mm stem is going to fight you all the way. My Anthem has a 100mm stem on it which helps to tame it a bit.
> 
> Give the cross-marks a chance, they're fast and grippy.


i will put the stock 70mm back again....yup the crossmark seems better on 30 front 35 rear


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

bratz said:


> I agree with you  i kept comparing it with the Reign....all said...i felt much anthem is better bike compare to the Reign for my riding even though i dont like the shorter front travel on rock gardens
> 
> i will put the stock 70mm back again....yup the crossmark seems better on 30 front 35 rear


Try raising the stem with another spacer when you swap it to the 70mm. I run 40PSI on my Anthem, I like it to roll fast. Keep experimenting.

It will take you sometime to get used to it. It takes some serious finesse to rip a x-country through rock gardens. You have to be lighter on the bike, let it bounce under you don't expect 4inch race tuned suspension to be plush. This bike will improve your smoothness on the trail and teach you how to pick a line. Lazy days of the Reign are over!! You have to stay sharp and aware of the trail that much more.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Try a 2.2" Purgatory Control in front and a 2.2" Captain Control for the rear. A more substantial tire like the Purg/Capt combo will give you more confidence in the chunky stuff. I think you're on the right track for tire pressures, but can still go lower. I (at 260lbs) prefer to run mid twenties pressures on every 29" tire I have tried so far, where I used to have to run at least 35psi in 26" x 2.5" Nevegal (f) and 2.4" Telonix (r) tires on my Reign. 

Sounds like you have already discovered some of the subtle differences in how to attack different situations on the larger wheels. I believe the PP switch to the right is 'on' and to the left is 'off'. You do have to pay attention to pedal strike situations, especially compared to the relatively high bottom beacket height of a Reign. I would try sag height closer to 30% front and rear. At 20% to 25%, I wonder if you're close to using all the travel? If you're doing drops of 2ft, you should be getting very close to it.

I prefer a wider bar with more sweep like a Sunline V1 or a Race Face Atlas (both have 19mm rise). You might also like the stock stem with a bar with more sweep, but you'll have to try them both.

==================
Canuck: The Anthem X 29 is not the 'XC race weapon' type bike that the 26" Anthem X is, especially with the stock wheelset. The name "Anthem" and four inches of suspension is what they have in common, but it doesn't really equate to the same type of bike. I have ridden both bikes, and the Anthem X 29er is more like a Trance X, it's a trail bike that could be raced. It could be somewhat competitive with the right rider on the right course, but XC racing is not it's core competency. It's a kick-butt trail bike that does many things very well.


----------



## bratz (Dec 4, 2010)

canuck_tacoma said:


> Try raising the stem with another spacer when you swap it to the 70mm. I run 40PSI on my Anthem, I like it to roll fast. Keep experimenting.
> 
> It will take you sometime to get used to it. It takes some serious finesse to rip a x-country through rock gardens. You have to be lighter on the bike, let it bounce under you don't expect 4inch race tuned suspension to be plush. This bike will improve your smoothness on the trail and teach you how to pick a line. Lazy days of the Reign are over!! You have to stay sharp and aware of the trail that much more.


40psi??wow...i will try those pressure....will give the 70mm with spacer a try this coming weekend...if it felt better i probably try a spare 90m stem from my roadbike......yup...i guess the lazy days are over


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Tire pressure on 29" wheels is quite a bit different than with 26" wheels. On those 2.1" x 29" tires, you shouldn't need over 30psi.


----------



## bratz (Dec 4, 2010)

jeffj said:


> Try a 2.2" Purgatory Control in front and a 2.2" Captain Control for the rear. A more substantial tire like the Purg/Capt combo will give you more confidence in the chunky stuff. I think you're on the right track for tire pressures, but can still go lower. I (at 260lbs) prefer to run mid twenties pressures on every 29" tire I have tried so far, where I used to have to run at least 35psi in 26" x 2.5" Nevegal (f) and 2.4" Telonix (r) tires on my Reign.
> 
> Sounds like you have already discovered some of the subtle differences in how to attack different situations on the larger wheels. I believe the PP switch to the right is 'on' and to the left is 'off'. You do have to pay attention to pedal strike situations, especially compared to the relatively high bottom beacket height of a Reign. I would try sag height closer to 30% front and rear. At 20% to 25%, I wonder if you're close to using all the travel? If you're doing drops of 2ft, you should be getting very close to it.
> 
> ...


jeff - thanks for the info on spec tires...will keep trying different pressure and see if the crossmark will work on my local trails....mostly hardpack/rocky conditions.....wouldnt running 30% sag means the front is softer as it sags more under your weight?i manage to google for the propedal on position  being 165lbs i was running 25 front 2.35 nevegal 28 rear 2.1 excavator on my reign.Yup i'm still learning how to ride as I just started biking in Jan 2011.1.5months on the reign before it got rolled over and now 3days on the anthem as it took close to 3moths for the insurance to conclude payment on my claim.Been reading all over the internet in regards to the 29er


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

At 165lbs, I think you should go immediately to 25psi tire pressure (you could likely get away a little lower than that, but I think you'll be into the sweet spot of inflation for 29" tires). 

Yes, it will be 'softer'. If your fork has an o-ring on the stanchion, put it down onto the seal and then sit on your bike in a static riding position and then carefully dismount. The o-ring (or you can use a small zip-tie if no o-ring is present) should be 1" above the seal for 25% sag, so I would have at least that much sag, and try it with another 1/4" above that and see how you like it. At the end of your ride, if you have hit some pretty good bumps, the o-ring (or zip-tie) should be up to within a 1/2" of the crown or else I would try even more sag. You're paying for 100mm travel and should be able to use it (or at least close to it). 

Try 25% to 30% sag on the rear. Personal preference will dictate how much suspension movement you tolerate vs. how much travel and how plush you want it to ride. Even with PP on, I would get a tick of suspension movement on the Anthem X 29, and slightly more with it off (not a lot, but enough to notice).


----------



## bratz (Dec 4, 2010)

jeffj said:


> At 165lbs, I think you should go immediately to 25psi tire pressure (you could likely get away a little lower than that, but I think you'll be into the sweet spot of inflation for 29" tires).
> 
> Yes, it will be 'softer'. If your fork has an o-ring on the stanchion, put it down onto the seal and then sit on your bike in a static riding position and then carefully dismount. The o-ring (or you can use a small zip-tie if no o-ring is present) should be 1" above the seal for 25% sag, so I would have at least that much sag, and try it with another 1/4" above that and see how you like it. At the end of your ride, if you have hit some pretty good bumps, the o-ring (or zip-tie) should be up to within a 1/2" of the crown or else I would try even more sag. You're paying for 100mm travel and should be able to use it (or at least close to it).
> 
> Try 25% to 30% sag on the rear. Personal preference will dictate how much suspension movement you tolerate vs. how much travel and how plush you want it to ride. Even with PP on, I would get a tick of suspension movement on the Anthem X 29, and slightly more with it off (not a lot, but enough to notice).


jeffj - wow!! lots of tips from you.....will try it and update here :thumbsup:


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

bratz............is this the type of riding you're doing?? Rougher, Smoother?

SuperD


----------



## bratz (Dec 4, 2010)

canuck_tacoma said:


> bratz............is this the type of riding you're doing?? Rougher, Smoother?
> 
> SuperD


nice trail  my uneducated guess would be rougher


----------



## bratz (Dec 4, 2010)

couple of rides in

rider weight 165 naked
fork:
pressure 90psi(20% sag)
low speed compression set to lowest
rebound 9clicks(middle)

shock:
pressure 165psi (20% sag)
propedal on at 2
rebound middle

tire:
crossmark f/r
front 25psi rear 28psi

all else is stock including the stem which I change to 50mm from stock 70mm initially

ride review(non racer newbie):

bike is exceptionally well in both climbing and descent.couple of near wash out from crossmark front.has an ignitor on order just in case I can't make the crossmark works for me.riding the bike feels slower but I'm doing a slightly faster 4laps timing than my reign 0.I'm pretty much happy with my transition to 29er. 

all that is said I'm bottoming both my fork and shock.rear shock o-ring right at the edge of lowest point and 10cm left on fork(110cm stanchions length). this is due to having to jump off the bottom of a rock garden which is design like a steep step at the end of it.having steep front angle I feel more comfortable jumping of it to flat(2-3feet) rather than rolling through it. I thinking of trying to run 15-18% sag next time round but wondering what ill effect would a stiff suspension set up brings me. probably I did underestimate my riding style.a 6inch 29er would probably solve my problem. 

I understand ax29 is an xc bike which works best with rubber on the ground. I'm loving this bike so don't ask me to change bikes. I rather change my riding


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

bratz said:


> couple of rides in
> 
> rider weight 165 naked
> fork:
> ...


dude try some big rubber upfront. IMO the ignitor blows! Get a 2.25 Ardent.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I agree about getting some more robust skins up front.

Interesting that you are running 90psi up front and 165psi in the shock.

I weigh 260lbs, and have been running (on an Anthem X 29er 2) 95-100psi in the fork and 280psi in the RP2 shock. I have not been closer than a good 1/2" from bottoming the fork, but have been getting right at full travel from the shock. That said, I'm not jumping 3 feet to flat either.


----------



## bratz (Dec 4, 2010)

bushwackeringpa- will try to cancel my ignitor order and see if the lbs has ardent but I've read couple of reviews on ingnitor/crossmark combi. 

jeffj- not sure if the x2 has the same fork as x1 but x1 has rp23 for shock.90 front and 165 rear with propedal off is what will give me [email protected] 20% sag.if I'm not doing any jumps I will use slightly above 3/4 of the front and back travel.once I start jumping I bottomed the rear with slightly less than 10cm left of fork travel.measuring the stanchions I got 110mm length.doesnt it suppose to be 100mm travel?maybe the giant glory would be a nice addition to my ax29 and tcr advanced. LOL


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

It's a X-Country Bike, don't expect it to downhill, don't put big DH tires on it, ride it like a X-Country bike.

Crossmarks are great tires, I run them on my AnthemX. You're probably washing out the front because of the shorter stem. What height are your bars? If they're too high then you will wash out the front as well. Try the 70mm stem, if that doesn't help, then lower the bars a bit.

My medium Anthem came stock with a 100mm stem, and I don't wash out the front at all. It corners like it's on rails.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

canuck, I get the impression that because the Anthem X 29 has the name 'Anthem' in it, you feel that it's the same type of bike the 26" Anthem X is. Even if Giant expected it to be, it just isn't a pure XC bike.

The 26" Anthem X is pure XC weaponry. The Anthem X 29 is much more of a trail bike (or is it just not a great XC bike?), and a more capable descender than the Anthem X, but it is not as efficient on climbs. I have been riding one for the past couple months (25+ rides) and will not ride it with the Crossmarks. Just too damn small/skinny for me, especially as a front tire (I'd probably ride one as a rear tire if I am being honest). I have been riding 2.2 " Captain and Purgatory tires on it with Flow rims. It's pretty capable and confident in all but really chunky trails. Four inches of suspension on a 29er just rides differently than it does on 26" wheels in most cases.

If I wanted a 26" FS XC race bike (just for racing), I would absolutely consider the Anthem X one of the top choices. If I wanted a 29er FS XC race bike (just for XC racing), the Anthem X 29er would not be on my short list purely for that type of riding. That is how different they are.

Anthem X 29 is more like a Trance X. If I wanted a trail bike and wanted possibly to race purely for fun once in a blue moon (or not at all), then an Anthem X 29 would be a candidate. Anthem X 29 does not = Anthem X.

I do agree about having too short of a stem, but the bar height depends on how tall the rider is. I use a med/hi riser bar and all of the spacers it came with and the bar is still close to two inches lower than my saddle at climbing height (I have a Command Post on it presently), so I can still weight the bar enough in turns.

==========

Bratz, I tried to look it up (before I posted) to see if the fork on the 1 has a different air chamber than the 2 but couldn't find anything to suggest it does. It could be different though. Funny that Fox doesn't list a non-"FIT" 29er fork for 2011, or at least I couldn't find one. Maybe the fork is a Giant OEM model custom just for these bikes.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

jeffj said:


> canuck, I get the impression that because the Anthem X 29 has the name 'Anthem' in it, you feel that it's the same type of bike the 26" Anthem X is. Even if Giant expected it to be, it just isn't a pure XC bike.


It's all relative. Compared to the older 3" Anthem the AX is plusher and less aggressive. Compared to the AX the AX 29 is a little more forgiving. They're all still X-Country Bikes.

He's complaining about bottoming it out and a rough ride when he's coming off a Reign. To expect the same ride is pure nonsense!!


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

canuck_tacoma said:


> It's a X-Country Bike, don't expect it to downhill, don't put big DH tires on it, ride it like a X-Country bike.
> 
> Crossmarks are great tires, I run them on my AnthemX. You're probably washing out the front because of the shorter stem. What height are your bars? If they're too high then you will wash out the front as well. Try the 70mm stem, if that doesn't help, then lower the bars a bit.
> 
> My medium Anthem came stock with a 100mm stem, and I don't wash out the front at all. It corners like it's on rails.


You ever stop to think that maybe XC tires arent the fastest way around a course? Beside that the ignitor basically falls apart when it looks at rock gardens when being run tubeless.

I could see a Ardent front/crossmark rear being a really good combo


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

jeffj said:


> .....
> Now, whenever I take a spin on the Reign, it just feels like one weird ball of awkward, raked out monkey motion. JMHO, and YMMV.


NOW you tell me


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

jeffj said:


> canuck, I get the impression that because the Anthem X 29 has the name 'Anthem' in it, you feel that it's the same type of bike the 26" Anthem X is. Even if Giant expected it to be, it just isn't a pure XC bike.
> 
> The 26" Anthem X is pure XC weaponry. The Anthem X 29 is much more of a trail bike (or is it just not a great XC bike?), and a more capable descender than the Anthem X, but it is not as efficient on climbs. I have been riding one for the past couple months (25+ rides) and will not ride it with the Crossmarks. Just too damn small/skinny for me, especially as a front tire (I'd probably ride one as a rear tire if I am being honest). I have been riding 2.2 " Captain and Purgatory tires on it with Flow rims. It's pretty capable and confident in all but really chunky trails. Four inches of suspension on a 29er just rides differently than it does on 26" wheels in most cases.
> 
> ...


While my AX29 does have the feel of a trail bike at times, I see it more as a XC race machine.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

BushwackerinPA said:


> You ever stop to think that maybe XC tires arent the fastest way around a course?


Yep, I run Weirwolfs on my Reign, not on my Anthem.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> While my AX29 does have the feel of a trail bike at times, I see it more as a XC race machine.


I think Giant's own description kind of alludes to the point:

"The legendary quickness and agility of Anthem X gets the big-wheel boost. Developed with the help of Giant XC pros and raced to victory at its very first event, the Sea Otter Classic Super D, Anthem X 29er is all systems go. Featuring a lightweight FluidForm ALUXX SL frameset, confident geometry and Maestro Suspension, with the added benefits of 29-inch wheels, the all-new Anthem X 29er is Giant's most versatile XC bike."

Super D? You betcha. This is the type of bike I would think would excel in Super D. It has also won at Downieville.

The word "versatile" is key here. I agree with the sentiment, it is a very versatile bike. But versatile isn't _a_ word, let alone '_the_' word, I would use to describe a pure XC race machine.

I consider these FS 29ers 'race machines':

Superfly
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain/cross_country/superfly/superfly/#

Epic
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52790&scid=1000&scname=Mountain

Tallboy
http://www.santacruzmtb.com/tallboy/

Spearfish
http://salsacycles.com/bikes/spearfish/

JET 9
http://ninerbikes.com/fly.aspx?layout=bikes&taxid=86

I consider these 29er FS trail bikes that wouldn't be horrible to race. They might straddle the line a bit, but not pure XC race:

Anthem X 29

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/model/anthem.x.29er.1/7508/44088/

Specialized Camber: "Experienced trail riders and recent full-suspension converts looking for a no-nonsense trail bike need look no further. With just the right amount of active, independent FSR travel for everything from singletrack to bomber descents, the Camber has the technology and capability to smoke your friends anywhere on the mountain."

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkFamily.jsp?sid=11Camber&scid=1000&scname=Mountain

Gary Fisher HiFi (Trek also uses the word 'versatile' to describe this bike: "29" wheels make HiFi fast, and versatile enough to use as a race bike or a trail bike. And like its carbon counterpart, the Superfly 100, it's absolutely dialed.")

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain/cross_country/hifi

Kona Hei Hei 2-9 (Kona's website states: "Tough enough to ride the North Shore, versatile enough to win the BC Bike Race."

http://www.konaworld.com/bike.cfm?content=hei_hei_2-9

It's interesting that Specialized makes two 100mm travel 29er FS bikes (Epic and Camber). Trek makes the Superfly 100, and the HiFi (which has 110mm rear travel). And also the Rumblefish at 110mm rear travel being more of a pure trailbike.

Picking fly poop from the pepper? Maybe. At any rate, that just my own opinion and the reasoning behind it.


----------



## bratz (Dec 4, 2010)

canuck_tacoma said:


> He's complaining about bottoming it out and a rough ride when he's coming off a Reign. To expect the same ride is pure nonsense!!


Sorry if i didnt get clear with my previous post but i think you got me wrong.I was asking if there's anything I could do to not bottom my fork/shock.I've also read a post in the 29er forum that someone did a 3' drop with no mentioned of fork/shock bottom out so this could be due to my riding or sag measurement.



canuck_tacoma said:


> Crossmarks are great tires, I run them on my AnthemX. You're probably washing out the front because of the shorter stem. What height are your bars? If they're too high then you will wash out the front as well. Try the 70mm stem, if that doesn't help, then lower the bars a bit.
> My medium Anthem came stock with a 100mm stem, and I don't wash out the front at all. It corners like it's on rails.


Agreed that the crossmark is good enough for me for now.Stem is already back to stock 70mm as of previous post.Have a 90mm which I would try the next time out.Handlebars are level.Probably very slightly higher than saddle.



bratz said:


> I understand ax29 is an xc bike which works best with rubber on the ground. I'm loving this bike so don't ask me to change bikes. I rather change my riding


As i posted earlier I understand it an xc bikes and i will change my riding to make full use of the positive aspect of the bike



bratz said:


> this is due to having to jump off the bottom of a rock garden which is design like a steep step at the end of it.having steep front angle I feel more comfortable jumping of it to flat(2-3feet) rather than rolling through it.


My earlier post wasnt clear bout me changing my riding with different bikes..As the reign has slacker head tube angle,I will just roll over the steep drop while I felt like going OTB with the steep angle of the AX29 hence the decision to jump off it.I'm getting more comfortable with doing less steep drop and I think I will get used to the new geometry with more rides in.

Also my ride is totally stock except for KS i900 seat post.Yes I still use the shitty no sweep handlebar and grip.Not that i'm complaining sorry again if it seems that i'm complaining bout the bike which i'm not.I just want to understand it better.Please schooled me :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

bratz said:


> Also my ride is totally stock except for KS i900 seat post.Yes I still use the shitty no sweep handlebar and grip.Not that i'm complaining sorry again if it seems that i'm complaining bout the bike which i'm not.I just want to understand it better.Please schooled me :thumbsup:


I'm using a dropper too (Specialized Command Post). Really helps maximize the 'versatility' 

That stock bar is a wrist wrecker for me too. A sunline v1 or RF atlas are my choices.


----------



## bratz (Dec 4, 2010)

jeffj said:


> I'm using a dropper too (Specialized Command Post). Really helps maximize the 'versatility'
> 
> That stock bar is a wrist wrecker for me too. A sunline v1 or RF atlas are my choices.


yes..the dropper does help in my moving low and backwards on drops....the handlebar is going off soon too as a friend of mine is giving away his carbon bontrager flatbar and stem to me


----------

